# A Winter Symphony



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah Brightman
A Winter Symphony

Release Date October 28, 2008
Genre
Vocal
Classical
Holiday
Pop/Rock
Styles
Vocal Music
Adult Contemporary
Christmas
Holidays
Recording Location
Angel Studios, London, England
EMI Abbey Road Studios, London, England
Henry Wood Hall, London, England
Indice Records Studio, Mexico City, Mexico
Nemo Studios, Hamburg, Germany
Ocean Club Studio, Key Biscayne, FL
Proloton Studio, Hamburg, Germany
South Beach Studio, Miami, FL
Vox Klangstudio, Bendestorf, Germany


----------

